# Rogers is run by a bunch of monkeys



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok, so this isn't exactly a post about my iphone, but it involves my iphone. I'm also venting a bit here and want it all on record. I just have to say that I think Rogers is run by a bunch of monkeys (or at least they employ monkeys).

I got an iphone last week and I went to a Rogers store to sign up for a simple pay as you go service (Note: Only deal with Rogers by phone since the stores are actually just resellers and charge extra fees. My mistake, I didn't know). When I signed up for the service, I also wanted to port my old number over. They told me it would take 24hrs and they gave me a temporary number in the mean time. I added $10 initially to my account.

It turns out that the person who I dealt with at the Rogers store didn't port my number over properly, so I called Rogers and they fixed it for me, it actually only took about 3hrs for the number to work. BUT, what I found out later was that when you change numbers with Rogers under pay as you go, you also lose your entire balance. So when the number was ported over, Rogers took my entire $10 balance that I had on my temp number. This doesn't make any sense at all!

I called Rogers to ask about this and they told me it's their policy and that I should have used up my remaining balance on my temporary number! How exactly am I supposed to do that if my temp number is only supposed to work for 24hrs? I fussed enough to get it all back though but I shouldn't have to.

Also, when the new number was ported in, I was no longer billed as a new customer and so I was being charged 15 cents/text message instead of 7 cents/text message which I should be charged for the first year. I had to fuss again to get them to fix that as well.

So, the moral of the story: Don't deal with a Rogers store if you can avoid it, make sure you keep a very close eye on everything that Rogers charges you for.

And is it just me or is the Rogers website the worst piece of *** you've ever had to navigate?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Rogers doesn't care about Pay-As-You-Go customers.

I've been on the inside, and know, PAYG customers are just something they have to tolerate. Rogers has the most expensive PAYG rates. The PAYG policies are very consumer-unfriendly. And it's all because PAYG customers are NOT a reliable revenue source.

Can you really blame them for not caring?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

ok...so they messed up and fixed the problem and you're still mad at them?

you need a hug


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Based on most of their business decisions, I think that the monkeys of the world should be outraged to be compared to Rogers.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Rogers is not run by a bunch of monkeys, Rogers hires a bunch of monkeys. Rogers is run by some savvy business folk that know how to get more money out of customers than they deserve.

Call again, and demand the rate be dropped to 7 cents like they promised you.

I agree about Pay as You Go - they don't care - there's no money in that scheme. Telus has the best Pay as You Go plans, but unfortunately, the crappiest phones.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Just so you know, earlier this year I was with Fido. I bought a prepaid Rogers SIM card off eBay. Got a new number, tried it out for a few weeks, then ported my real cell number (with Fido) to my Rogers account. My Rogers balance was transferred properly from the original prepaid number to my ported number without any difficulty or questions from the CSRs. In fact, the CSRs said it wouldn't be a problem before I even requested it.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I will hug you! 
:yikes:


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

hayesk said:


> Rogers is not run by a bunch of monkeys, Rogers hires a bunch of monkeys. Rogers is run by some savvy business folk that know how to get more money out of customers than they deserve.


You should probably pick a word with more negative connotations to describe Rogers. I think most of their business practices are designed to draw milk from a stone.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I had problems porting a number too, not to pay as you go though. Sucks you lost the $10, good thing thats all it was. But it is so frustrating when you have to continually call to take care of stuff that shouldn't be a problem and if you email them about it, they will just say please call in.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Please don't insult monkeys like this.  Comparing them to Rogers? That's low man.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

BTW, I agree with you about their website. Half the time I can't log-in to my Pay-as-you-go account (seems like it's always down for maintenance).

Here's hoping that we have (somehow, miraculously) another carrier option in Canada soon for the iPhone.... (yeah, dreaming...)


----------

